# Chloe is 1!



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe is 1 today! We went to 2 different pet stores. At one of them they gave her some yummy healthy treats and then we went to Pet Smart and she got two new dresses. We went on a nice long walk and now we're relaxing and watching The Walking Dead. She's weighed 4 pounds since she was 6 months old. We weighed her again today at PetSmart and she is still only 4 pounds. I feel like she's never going to grow! I keep waiting for a big growth spurt!

Here's the first picture I ever saw of Chloe that I feel in love with!












On the way home from the breeders.











Chloe's first dress











On a walk











6 months old










Chloe's first and only experience with snow. It snowed about and inch or two about a month ago. Chloe was not impressed.
















A couple pictures from our engagement shoot!




















Chloe has the funniest face in this one!











Chloe today!


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

She is so adorable!!! And what a fun birthday she had!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Chloe is such a cutie! I love those professional shots. I didn't realise you were so pretty too! Happy birthday Chloe!

P.s. I LOVE The Walking Dead. We don't get it until Friday in the UK though!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Chloe is such a cutie! I love those professional shots. I didn't realise you were so pretty too! Happy birthday Chloe!
> 
> P.s. I LOVE The Walking Dead. We don't get it until Friday in the UK though!


Thanks Melissa!We just started watching it so we're doing a marathon from Netflix. We're in the middle of the 2nd season now. It's so good!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She has grown to be so beautiful and was such a pretty puppy. I don't anyone could have turned down that beautiful face. Hope you have many more Happy Birthday's like you had today.!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy birthday Chloe! You have grown into such a beautiful "big" girl! And I love your Susan Lanci collar, it looks great on you!! Xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Happy birthday Chloe! You have grown into such a beautiful "big" girl! And I love your Susan Lanci collar, it looks great on you!! Xox
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Zorana! She loves all of her stuff she got from you! What is the name of the color of that collar by the way? I'm thinking about getting a Susan Lanci step in harness and really like that color.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> Thanks Zorana! She loves all of her stuff she got from you! What is the name of the color of that collar by the way? I'm thinking about getting a Susan Lanci step in harness and really like that color.


I'm so glad to hear that! Off the top of my head, I think it's the tiff blue. I'm almost positive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

That makes sense because I was describing it as tiffany blue! Where do you usually buy Susan Lanci stuff? We've been really happy with the collar and harness we got from you. Chloe's skin is really delicate under her arms and she has no fur there, so this is one of the few things I've found that are soft enough to not rub her too much.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> That makes sense because I was describing it as tiffany blue! Where do you usually buy Susan Lanci stuff? We've been really happy with the collar and harness we got from you. Chloe's skin is really delicate under her arms and she has no fur there, so this is one of the few things I've found that are soft enough to not rub her too much.


Those two pieces were actually purchased from a boutique in downtown Chicago, however there are two websites I highly recommend:
Pucciandcatana.com
Doggiecoutureshop.com

Sign up with your email and they have coupons all the time. Pucci and catana gives 25% off plus free shipping over $50 so I usually go with them bc they're slightly cheaper than the other one. Their coupons usually go out around holidays. Doggie couture shop has coupons all the time!! Anywhere from 20-30% and free shipping over $100. 

I placed an order last week with pucci and catana for a collar for Mimi and a shag blanket, both by susan lanci 




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Omg she's so cute and expressive! I love seeing the progress pics! Happy birthday sweet thing.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

LOVE her baby pic with the bow on her head! So cute. We love the walking dead! Definitely my fave show that's on right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Those two pieces were actually purchased from a boutique in downtown Chicago, however there are two websites I highly recommend:
> Pucciandcatana.com
> Doggiecoutureshop.com
> 
> ...


That collar is so cute! Mimi is a lucky girl! By the way, I love her name! My mom had a cockapoo named mimi when I was growing up!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> LOVE her baby pic with the bow on her head! So cute. We love the walking dead! Definitely my fave show that's on right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know! I have no idea how the breeder got that bow to stay on her head! I wish I could get one to stick on her without it harming her. I'm pretty sure she would hate it though!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweet Chloe! ccasion2:

What a beautiful baby girl you are! I wish you so 
much happiness with your pretty mama, stay healthy!


Lots of lots from our pack! :love2:


ps: Lindsay, you are very pretty, your "family" picture made my eyes tear,
you guys are too adorable. I wish you love and joy together! Big hugs!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy birthday Chloe!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Happy Birthday Sweet Chloe! ccasion2:
> 
> What a beautiful baby girl you are! I wish you so
> much happiness with your pretty mama, stay healthy!
> ...


Thank you LS! Family is what you make it, and I love mine! I can't wait to officially be a family in June!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> Thank you LS! Family is what you make it, and I love mine! I can't wait to officially be a family in June!



Exactly! Mine is similar, it's just hubby, myself and our fur kids. If you met us, you 
wouldn't believe we are not related by blood...we are all a little nuts, we blend well!


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

What a cutie!! Happy Birthday Chloe!


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful piks!!!  love her ears!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Oops & happy birthday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is a doll!! So very cute!!  Happy Happy Birthday, sweet girl!! :cheer:


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

What a beautiful girl, and lovely professional shots! Happy birthday Chloe xx


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is beautful you make a lovely family.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Happy 1st Birthday Chloe! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

She is lovely. I love her ears!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Beautiful Chloe ! *


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!Beautiful Chloe! I can see how you captured your mom's heart from that first precious pic! What a little angel. ccasion7:ccasion6:ccasion1:

PS: I'm a huge Walking Dead fan.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Ohmy god that puppy picture just about killed me.

She is an absolutely stunning little lady, growing up so fast! Happy birthday darling girl!

Douglas says, "Hello pretty lady!"


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennag812 (Jun 12, 2011)

so sweet --- time goes so fast with these little babies, cant believe mine is 6 already


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh no, I'm late! You are so beautiful, Chloe! And so is your mama!  Your face has so much personality and it looks like you're smiling in each picture. I will never forget your tiny puppy picture with your little pink bow. It's hard to believe how much you've grown, but you have matured into a gorgeous girl. Happy birthday, Chloe!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love your engagement photos! Gorgeous! Happy Birthday pretty girl Chloe. She is adorable!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Chloe!! I loved seeing all your pictures. That first engagement pic with her in the foreground is beautiful!! They all are, but I really like that one. I hope you enjoyed spending her special day together  She's all grown up  <3


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

She is such a beautiful dog...so dainty! I love the brown and tan Chi's.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday to Chloe !!!!!!! Wishing more doggie years to come hahah she is beautiful ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chloe!


----------

